# Batterie se charge trop vite ?



## Mecyr (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

j'ai un Ipod touch 4 depuis environ un mois. Celui-ci se recharge entièrement en 2h30 alors qu'apple annonce 4h !!! De plus, j'ai l'impression de devoir le recharger relativement souvent...
Est-ce le signe d'une batterie défaillante ? Dois-je contacter le SAV ?

Merci de vos avis


----------



## arbaot (17 Novembre 2010)

http://support.apple.com/kb/TA26689?viewlocale=fr_FR#12


----------



## Mecyr (17 Novembre 2010)

merci pour le lien, je vais donc faire un test de batterie pour voir si mon Ipod tient 40 h, avant de contacter le SAV...


----------

